# Where i can find a uncapped version of bsdgames?



## Vladimir1922 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello. After a fresh install on an old laptop (where i can't run X), I decided to undust and have a little nice time playing some of the bsdgames. Sadly, I found that the port version is "capped". gofish and monop ain't here, unluckly my favourites. I looked for a long while, and found the sourcecode, yet i coudn't compile it. After the config script, I didn't had any makefile created (even if I didn't had any errors). I know netbsd has the full thing, there is any way of installing his package? or there is any way of getting the missing games on the bsd-packages? any help will be appreciated, and help to kill long hours of sleep.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

net/gofish

Can't find the other one though. It's possible it got removed because it's unmaintained and doesn't build anymore.

Edit: Hehehe, that's probably not the 'game' you are looking for.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 16, 2012)

I still remember the docs requesting to keep games installed with a historical reference to Thompson creating UNIX because he wanted to play with a space flight simulator. I always felt that the FreeBSD project was unique for the ability to be a modern server OS while at the same time being the open source variant of it's historical OS.

I'm curious why the default games where removed from base. Who made that decision and why.


----------

